# whey protein dangerous?



## Nyisles2004 (May 26, 2005)

I got a physical yesterday, and my physician advised me to stop taking whey protein, he added that studys have yet to conclude whether it could lead to kidney or other organ damage. He said its not a good idea to put something into your body at such a high concentration. Its hard for me to ignore what the doctor said, but do you guys think he is way off base??


----------



## eh52874 (May 26, 2005)

I hope that isnt true! I have 4 scoops daily in 2 shakes. That's 20 grams of protein a scoop. Who wouldve thought protein to be dangerous?


----------



## vegman (May 26, 2005)

Oh please.... Doctors only speculate


----------



## reg56 (May 26, 2005)

When I die from whey, I'll let you know.


----------



## vegman (May 26, 2005)

Whey is the leading cause of death in America


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

drink lots of water and continue to use your whey

In a perfect world though, Id not want to have to resort to supplementing my protein


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2005)

Nyisles2004 said:
			
		

> I got a physical yesterday, and my physician advised me to stop taking whey protein, he added that studys have yet to conclude whether it could lead to kidney or other organ damage. He said its not a good idea to put something into your body at such a high concentration. Its hard for me to ignore what the doctor said, but do you guys think he is way off base??



Just remember medical doctors are not nutritonists and most of them only know what they learned in their one semester nutrition course in med school.


----------



## LAM (May 26, 2005)

Nyisles2004 said:
			
		

> I got a physical yesterday, and my physician advised me to stop taking whey protein, he added that studys have yet to conclude whether it could lead to kidney or other organ damage. He said its not a good idea to put something into your body at such a high concentration. Its hard for me to ignore what the doctor said, but do you guys think he is way off base??



your physician is an idiot..whey protein has been used by bodybuilders for over 50 years. with no evidence at all that what conclude that it is in any way harmfull.  

I would take a guess and say that he is very old and probably doesn't think too highly of resistance training either.


----------



## maniclion (May 26, 2005)

Bomb Similac, they're killing babies!


 A doctor once told me to stop lifting heavy cause if I quit lifting my muscles would turn to fat.


----------



## seven11 (May 26, 2005)

hahahahah


----------



## XcelKrush (May 26, 2005)

Ive heard eating too much protein is hard on your kidneys, but weightlifters require more protein than your average person.  So unless your consuming much more than your daily needs, dont worry about it.


----------



## musclepump (May 26, 2005)

Tell him to fuck off. There has never been one study to show protein in a healthy individual would be harmful. These myths came about after testing high protein diets on people with already faulty kidneys.


----------



## Todd_ (May 26, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Tell him to fuck off.



thats some pretty solid advice


----------



## mervin (May 26, 2005)

When doing heavy resistance lifting your body requires more protien. The reason people have kidney problems from protein is they go on crazy protein diets to lose weight and consume *only * high protein foods. Large amounts of protein, when balanced with a good amount of carbs, fiber, viggies and water poses no medical threat.


----------



## ricky_rocket (May 27, 2005)

Nyisles2004 said:
			
		

> I got a physical yesterday, and my physician advised me to stop taking whey protein, he added that studys have yet to conclude whether it could lead to kidney or other organ damage. He said its not a good idea to put something into your body at such a high concentration. Its hard for me to ignore what the doctor said, but do you guys think he is way off base??


Too much of anything can be bad for you. Taken in moderation your body can take it in and process it without any problems. Taking whey too much it is possible your body (kidneys) can't handle it.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> Taking whey too much it is possible your body (kidneys) can't handle it.



post one medical study that shows this...a healthy kidney can process as much protein as is put into the body


----------



## GFR (May 27, 2005)

You're Doctor should be more concerned about the extremely high amount of fat people are eating, and all the chemicals in our food. With all the crap out there I just don't understand why Doctors are so anti high protein. Next time you visit this Doctor ask him/her about organic food, I would love to hear the response.


----------



## bludevil (May 27, 2005)

I bet your doctor like most, are far from being in shape.


----------



## Nyisles2004 (May 27, 2005)

Actually, My doctor is both in shape and very supportive of weight lifting. Says anything that keeps you in shape he supports. I still don't see why hes so anti protein, but i may lay off it for a little while see if i notice less results.


----------



## cjrmack (May 27, 2005)

Nyisles2004 said:
			
		

> He said its not a good idea to put something into your body at such a high concentration. Its hard for me to ignore what the doctor said, but do you guys think he is way off base??



How is 24 to 30 grams of protein a "high concentration" or are you having much more than that? If you are it is probably going to waste anyway.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2005)

cjrmack said:
			
		

> How is 24 to 30 grams of protein a "high concentration" or are you having much more than that? If you are it is probably going to waste anyway.



because it's not.  general practice MD's talk out of their asses when it comes to nutrition and supplementation for athletes.


----------



## racoon02 (May 27, 2005)

If "Dangerous" is code word for "friggen awsome" then yes it is.


----------



## gr81 (May 27, 2005)

hey man, take a look at these articles, they will help clear up your confusion on the topic i believe;

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/kidney.htm

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/nutrition/proprejudice.htm


----------

